# Question about cost of living for retirement



## Fred98TJ (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm planning on retiring, shortly, to the Philippines, and living in the province (Nueva Ecija), at least initially, around Cabanatuan.
The pension that I have pays around $1000.00 (USD) per week, maybe as high as $1500.00 per week ($4500.00 per month).
I'm assuming, based on what I've seen there during my visits over the last 3 years, that is this way more than adequate for a comfortable life.

Any thoughts, suggestions, etc.

Thank you,
Fred


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Fred98TJ said:


> I'm planning on retiring, shortly, to the Philippines, and living in the province (Nueva Ecija), at least initially, around Cabanatuan.
> The pension that I have pays around $1000.00 (USD) per week, maybe as high as $1500.00 per week ($4500.00 per month).
> I'm assuming, based on what I've seen there during my visits over the last 3 years, that is this way more than adequate for a comfortable life.
> 
> ...


You have your answer Fred...welcome.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Fred98TJ said:


> I'm planning on retiring, shortly, to the Philippines, and living in the province (Nueva Ecija), at least initially, around Cabanatuan.
> The pension that I have pays around $1000.00 (USD) per week, maybe as high as $1500.00 per week ($4500.00 per month).
> I'm assuming, based on what I've seen there during my visits over the last 3 years, that is this way more than adequate for a comfortable life.
> 
> ...


That is a lot more than you need for expenses in the province. My advice is keeping a low key and not go crazy spending and helping others. Always complain that you are spending too much over you budget.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Sweet nice retirement package for sure. not sure of you age but SS can also play a big part. Insurance for medical expense etc. You can live comfortable, but the initial cost can be high depending on paying cash or taking a loan. House car furniture. 
Good luck my friend and enjoy life I DO


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

Its a great retirement, similar to what Ive got...my suggestions
Never tell anyone here how much you make
Keep half of it in your bank in your home country
Never tell anyone here how much you make
Take it easy and figure out how much you really need
Never tell anyone here how much you make


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The answer to how much does it cost to live in the Philippines is just a little more than what the wife's family can extract from you.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Gary D said:


> The answer to how much does it cost to live in the Philippines is just a little more than what the wife's family can extract from you.


True in many cases, and isn't that a shame?


----------



## Fred98TJ (Apr 4, 2015)

Guess I'm lucky, my ladies family, nanay and tatay are the nicest people I've ever met and have never asked me for anything. They always go out of the way to care for me when I've visited the Philippines in the past.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Gary D said:


> The answer to how much does it cost to live in the Philippines is just a little more than what the wife's family can extract from you.


And it takes a while to learn to say NO, Nada, Can't do it, It's Not in the Budget. I have a soft heart for family, but fortunately my asawa is learning the reality of the mythical "money tree"


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Nickleback99 said:


> And it takes a while to learn to say NO, Nada, Can't do it, It's Not in the Budget. I have a soft heart for family, but fortunately my asawa is learning the reality of the mythical "money tree"


I have not had any problems yet but I suspect it will be the extended family that could be the problem rather than mama and the brothers and sisters.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

I lived here with my wife 4 years before we got married. My wife being the youngest child learned during that time that she is not responsible for all her families needs/wants. Not saying we don't help if there is an emergency or major problem, but that is on an individual case and an actual need versus a want.


----------



## lkarlovsky (Jan 4, 2013)

bidrod said:


> I lived here with my wife 4 years before we got married. My wife being the youngest child learned during that time that she is not responsible for all her families needs/wants. Not saying we don't help if there is an emergency or major problem, but that is on an individual case and an actual need versus a want.


Very much the same here. It is not the relation of my wife who live in our barangay they are great and never ask. It is the Aunts, Uncles, Cousins from out of town who give me shudders when I see the trikey pull up. But my wife has learned to say no unless it is a REAL medical emergency. ”Sorry but they should have planned better” repeated enough times finally works.


----------



## EuroBob (Feb 23, 2015)

It sounds like you are in great shape for retirement in the Philippines. 
My suggestion is to NOT develop a lifestyle which uses all your income each month. 
Also, save up some money which will act in lieu of insurance money, so save up some money for unforseen future medical issues and some money for unforseen home repair issues.


----------

